# More website hosting questions and some html questions



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey, 

I've been seeing alot of websites codes that have a thing that says "meta" and then a bunch of gobbledegook afterword. What is that? 

Also the thing on top of the code that many of them have, "!DOCTYPE HTML=PUBLIC" blah blah blah....what is that?

Some seem to have a list of words that would be their subjects, like a dog show website would have "dog" "show" "grooming" "breed of dog" etc.... these look to me like they are to help get hits on Google and other search engines. Right? Wrong? How could I make such a list?

Okay, and then... dum dum duummmm, the hosting questions!!!! 

My website is small, just about 22 pages. Like, there's a home page, a members page, etc.... you know? 

In the future, I would like to add more pages. Maybe a lot. 

I've been trying to shop around for a good host, like the ones you all helped me with a few weeks ago, but they all look equally good to me.  I like most of them from this, http://www.hosting-review.com/?gclid=CMrm3Z2Bm44CFRqWGgod0A32Zg , with the top ten hosting services, and then Microsoft Office Live Small Business looks good too. 

Are the ones on the top ten list more for larger websites? Many seem to have lots of space, like # of gigs (not sure what that is, a gigabyte? what is it? I know its a storage unit, but I cant picture it.) and some say unlimited space. 

And right now, most of the site is html files made on notepad stored on my computer. Some of them are uploaded on my teachers web server, but all the sites on there will be deleted when the class is over. Thats why I need to find a good host for my site; I want to keep it.  

We upload our files to his server via the FTP program. Do you also use this program to upload files to a web host? I know that many of these sites have templates and web-building tools, but I'd much rather upload my "hand-coded" html files now and edit them later if I find something I like on the templates or tools. Can you do this on the web hosts? Just upload straight html files? 

Also, I could not get onto JodoHost.com. I dont know why, my computer says it cannot display the page. :shrug: I would like to check it out. 

Sorry for the length.  Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

I think that "!DOCTYPE HTML=PUBLIC" stuff comes from people using html editors. The software puts it there.

I just hand-code using notepad, so my pages don't have all that.

I don't think meta tags are as useful as they once were. Too many people were trying to add stuff to fool the search engines.

If you want lots of traffic, trade links with friends, and put your website address in your sigs at forums.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

What Nevada said...

Doc Types is a hold over from the old days. Means nothing 

META is still used by the robots that still scour the net looking for keywords. Here again I think they are getting fewer and fewer.

FTP is the easiest way to upload your docs and images to the web directories.

Some FTP clients, like CUTE, can also be used as a down and dirty editor strait to the server. Just like note pad.

There are as many FTP clients out there as there are opinions on which ones are the best.

Reciprocal links to others websites is what scores you higher in where you place in like, google, and others. The more links you have out there back to yours, the higher you score.

JodoHost.com worked for me.

When choosing a host. Do not buy by price alone! Buy by what you need, how easy you can get support and do they actually answer the telephone when it rings instead of a phone tree.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks you! 

Jodohost works today. It must have been having problems when I tried.


----------

